# My solution for getting skinny !!!



## j3fiber (May 16, 2011)

Pic of it under constuction.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

sweet boat any more pics of the layout


----------



## j3fiber (May 16, 2011)

Insde


----------



## j3fiber (May 16, 2011)

More pic's


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

That's a great looking boat you have there! Where in Florida can you use a tunnel to its full advantage? It looks a lot like the boats we have over here in Houston where the bottom is mostly mud & shell.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Congrats ... Glad it works well for you


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

How DARE you post only ONE construction photo! This is worse than tassels at a gentilmen's club! lol
Just kidding, It would be NICE to see more construction pics tho. What type of mold did you use, I'm guessing that you used poly instead of epoxy right? Details detail....spill it buddy!


----------



## j3fiber (May 16, 2011)

pic's


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

that's a real nice job. great boat.


----------



## j3fiber (May 16, 2011)

Going to sell this one to make a new cat model,any takers????


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

well,,,,,,how much?


----------



## chew (Feb 26, 2010)

john the boat came out great!!! you are a master with fiberglass!!


----------

